
South Korea: The Truth about the Dog Meat Business - dipdib
http://www.tenetnews.com/south-korea-truth-dog-meat-business_10634.html
======
Sketch22
...so dog meat is wrong because of the anthropomorphism of the animals?
because cows and horses and buffalo and ostrich don't have 'personalities'?

I get that its a cultural issue the west has with the east, but seriously,
whats the issue other than they're pets in one hemisphere and a protein source
in the other?

~~~
Avernar
And there is still one tribe of people that are canibals. But that's just a
cultural issue the rest of the world has with the tribe, but seriously, what's
the issue other than they're people in almost the entire world and a protein
source in the other?

Just as pretty much everyone has an issue with canibalism, the west has an
issue with people eating dogs. It has nothing to do with anthropomorphism. We
are not attributing human behaviour or charactaristics to the dogs. The dogs
do in fact posses many traits that make them a companion animal and not a food
animal.

~~~
sheepdestroyer
Yes, but even in our own cultural framework we are biased. We have all the
mental tools to apprehend what eating different animals means and, if most
were really honest on ethics (and able to will themselves out of needing
bacon, I can't really myself), I guess veganism would the norm.

